# Plan to map ancient settlements under the North Sea



## Brian G Turner (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing results from this: Search for Stone Age secrets of the North Sea



> British and Belgian scientists are exploring the sea bed off Norfolk hoping to find evidence that Stone Age people lived there when it was still dry land.
> 
> In recent years, some trawler crews and researchers have found prehistoric animal bones and basic stone tools in North Sea sediment.
> 
> ...


----------

